# Pokemon Crater



## DarthGohan1

I used to go to this place called PKMN Crater (like a long long time ago...probably over 5 years ago)... and someone was talking to me about it a couple days ago... so I made a new account and started over there (*pokemoncrater.com*).

If you like PKMN, join, and we can battle some time.     

PM me if you wanted your name added to this list of people, so others can make you their friend:

Darthgohan1: Darthgohan1
Ultrabyte: Ultrabyte
*****ums: *****ums
Super_Naruto: Super-Naruto
Gengar: Gengar4444
Super_Sonic: Super_Charizard 
Shadow_Link_92: Shadow_Link_92
OddCrazyMe: OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn: Fanghorn098
Tom the Warrior: Tom_Potter
DSFan121: DSFan121
ACFan: ac1983fan
Joseph: Flounderboy


----------



## Spazzums

Oh!! I used to go there too! I think.. Is it the one where you can make your own team and battle the Elite Four, and more?


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> Oh!! I used to go there too! I think.. Is it the one where you can make your own team and battle the Elite Four, and more?


 Yup... I think so.  It's kinda fun to go back... and if some other TBTers would go, we all could battle each other...and it'd be fair since we all just started.


----------



## Grawr

Sounds Interesting...I'll be sure to join!


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! I used to go there too! I think.. Is it the one where you can make your own team and battle the Elite Four, and more?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... I think so.  It's kinda fun to go back... and if some other TBTers would go, we all could battle each other...and it'd be fair since we all just started.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I can't remember my old username.. it was something with letters and stuff in it. They made you have usernames like this: 3351234. >_<
Anyways, I'm joining again.
My name is *****ums on there


----------



## Grawr

I had to make my username Gengar4444 cuz "Gengar" was taken.    
:'(				 

This site looks awesome! Although I don't really get it yet....


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! I used to go there too! I think.. Is it the one where you can make your own team and battle the Elite Four, and more?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... I think so.  It's kinda fun to go back... and if some other TBTers would go, we all could battle each other...and it'd be fair since we all just started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember my old username.. it was something with letters and stuff in it. They made you have usernames like this: 3351234. >_<
> Anyways, I'm joining again.
> My name is *****ums on there
Click to expand...

 I remember those dumb usernames...


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! I used to go there too! I think.. Is it the one where you can make your own team and battle the Elite Four, and more?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... I think so.  It's kinda fun to go back... and if some other TBTers would go, we all could battle each other...and it'd be fair since we all just started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember my old username.. it was something with letters and stuff in it. They made you have usernames like this: 3351234. >_<
> Anyways, I'm joining again.
> My name is *****ums on there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember those dumb usernames...
Click to expand...

 Yeah.. so much for having a username, anyways. I wouldn't want to be called 3351234 all day.
Hey you there, 3351234, come battle me!


----------



## DarthGohan1

I just challenged you *****ums, and then I'm gonna challenge you Gengar4444.


----------



## Spazzums

Wait. I have to decline, I only have 1 pokemon, so far >_<


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I just challenged you *****ums, and then I'm gonna challenge you Gengar4444.


    			  *gulp*...

I still don't get this...theres never wild pokemon...   
:huh:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Meh...takes too long... just challenge me if you get a chance and see me online.


----------



## UltraByte

I'm joining right now.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just challenged you *****ums, and then I'm gonna challenge you Gengar4444.
> 
> 
> 
> *gulp*...
> 
> I still don't get this...theres never wild pokemon...   
:huh:
Click to expand...

 You have to walk in those grassy areas you PKMN n00b.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Meh...takes too long... just challenge me if you get a chance and see me online.


 I'm too weak to battle you right now...


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm joining right now.


 I'll battle you too later.


----------



## Spazzums

I liked it better when it was not 'updated'. Now you have to pay to change your moves >_<


----------



## UltraByte

I remember this.... It was slow. <_<;

And I was in a clan, and I sucked. But I had a lvl 155 Arcanine.


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> I liked it better when it was not 'updated'. Now you have to pay to change your moves >_<


 you do???? omg!


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it better when it was not 'updated'. Now you have to pay to change your moves >_<
> 
> 
> 
> you do???? omg!
Click to expand...

 Yeah I know! It sucks -.-


----------



## UltraByte

YES! Now I'm gonna own all of you fools!

*CAUGHT CHANSEY*


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YES! Now I'm gonna own all of you fools!
> 
> *CAUGHT CHANSEY*


 I got aSableye... it's awesome, because like a third of the time Wild PKMN use normal attacks vs. it.  ROFL


----------



## UltraByte

LOL

I'm catching a Spheal.


----------



## Grawr

This is insane..I died against a wild Unknown lv 14    
:'(


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> This is insane..I died against a wild Unknown lv 14    
:'(


 Ooooh... not cool... Use berries, they cost like 500 apiece only to buy them back, I think, and they heal 30 HP!


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane..I died against a wild Unknown lv 14    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh... not cool... Use berries, they cost like 500 apiece only to buy them back, I think, and they heal 30 HP!
Click to expand...

 Where do I buy em?

Hey! I caught an Aron!


----------



## UltraByte

What?! Prices are too high...

TEAM SO FAR:
Cynaquil
Chansey
Spheal


----------



## DarthGohan1

My team right now:
Charmander, Sableye, Mankey, Corsola, Swablu, and Illumise.


----------



## UltraByte

WOW. I found a Metallic Spoink.


----------



## Grawr

My team:

Cyndaquil, Vulpix, Aron!   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte

Sweet, I caught it! *goes to train*


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> WOW. I found a Metallic Spoink.


 OMG... Metallic's have extra HP!  That's awesome!


----------



## Grawr

OMG! Its a Dark Delibird!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Caught Unown L after it whooped my Corsola.


----------



## Grawr

This is so slow and dull...but it rocks!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> This is so slow and dull...but it rocks!!!


 its worth the wait (literally) lol


----------



## UltraByte

Heh, training is fun.


----------



## Grawr

I got the Dark Delibird!!!!    			   Too bad he's only level nine... :no:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Anyone wanna trade for one of my Unown's?  It's pretty strong for a lvl 9... it took out my lvl 9 Corsola like it was nothing.


----------



## Spazzums

My Pokemon so far:

Mudkip Level: 18 HP: 72

Sneasel Level: 11 HP: 44

Lickitung Level: 14 HP: 56


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> I got the Dark Delibird!!!!   Too bad he's only level nine... :no:


Awesome! What do Dark pokemon do?

EDIT: Shiny Drowzee!


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dark Delibird!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dark Delibird!!!!   Too bad he's only level nine... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! What do Dark pokemon do?
> 
> EDIT: Shiny Drowzee!
Click to expand...

 Boosted attack power...and metallics have boosted HP....

I want a special PKMN!


----------



## UltraByte

I wanna Houndour... But I caught the Shiny Drowzee... =D


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I wanna Houndour... But I caught the Shiny Drowzee... =D


 check if any are up for trade


----------



## UltraByte

Nah, I think I'll catch it.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nah, I think I'll catch it.


 good luck!


----------



## Grawr

How do you check if any pokemon are up for trade?   
:huh:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> How do you check if any pokemon are up for trade?   
:huh:


 on right nav bar, go to trade pkmn, and search for a pkmn


----------



## UltraByte

On the right sidebar, if you scroll down, there's a trade function.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you check if any pokemon are up for trade?   
:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> on right nav bar, go to trade pkmn, and search for a pkmn
Click to expand...

 Battlin' a Togepi right now, but I'll get there in a sec.

(I'm on a comp. without speakers right now, does this game have sound that I'm missing?)


----------



## Spazzums

Maan.. I'm doing horrible >_< Oh well! Just wait until I catch a shiny Chansey, Muahaha  :lol:


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> Maan.. I'm doing horrible >_< Oh well! Just wait until I catch a shiny Chansey, Muahaha  :lol:


 That'd be like awesome!  Practically impossible to KO.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maan.. I'm doing horrible >_< Oh well! Just wait until I catch a shiny Chansey, Muahaha :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be like awesome!  Practically impossible to KO.
Click to expand...

 Exactly. That's why it was the first Pokemon I caught.


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maan.. I'm doing horrible >_< Oh well! Just wait until I catch a shiny Chansey, Muahaha :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be like awesome!  Practically impossible to KO.
Click to expand...

 Uh.. That's why I said to wait, cause it would take a long time to capture it    
^_^


----------



## Grawr

Soooo many people offering to trade Gengars...sooo many people not excepting my offers >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> Soooo many people offering to trade Gengars...sooo many people not excepting my offers >_<


 ROFL... try getting someone trained really good to trade, or just trade for a Haunter/Gastly


----------



## UltraByte

Aww.... Poor Gengar.


----------



## Grawr

lol, thanks Ultra...     


Where can you catch wild Gastly's?   
:huh:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> lol, thanks Ultra...
> 
> 
> Where can you catch wild Gastly's?   
:huh:


 Wild PKMN are totally random in the game...just trade for a Gastly.


----------



## DarthGohan1

I caught my 10th Pokemon... Onyx. Woot!


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thanks Ultra...
> 
> 
> Where can you catch wild Gastly's?   
:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild PKMN are totally random in the game...just trade for a Gastly.
Click to expand...

 Really? Oh... >_< 

I can't trade until I have over six pokemon in my party though, right?

I had over six...but I have no idea what the heck happened to my Houndour... :wacko:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thanks Ultra...
> 
> 
> Where can you catch wild Gastly's?   
:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild PKMN are totally random in the game...just trade for a Gastly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Oh... >_<
> 
> I can't trade until I have over six pokemon in my party though, right?
> 
> I had over six...but I have no idea what the heck happened to my Houndour... :wacko:
Click to expand...

 No...you can trade no matter what I think.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> No...you can trade no matter what I think.


Oh...alrighty then.. :r

EDIT: This Elecktrike wont die....!!!


----------



## UltraByte

Training my Spoink on Random pokemon... Ooh, a Castform.


----------



## Grawr

It wont let me put any of m' pokemon up for trade...    
:'(


----------



## Spazzums

Is anyone kierwinrule?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> It wont let me put any of m' pokemon up for trade...    
:'(


 maybe u do need 6...sorry bout that


----------



## UltraByte

Nope, I'm UltraByte.


----------



## Grawr

SHINY GENGAR'S LEVEL 100 UP FOR TRADE! TONS OF EM!!! I need six pokemon! Maybe someone'll be dumb enough to trade for something like a Dark Delibird! :evillaugh:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> SHINY GENGAR'S LEVEL 100 UP FOR TRADE! TONS OF EM!!! I need six pokemon! Maybe someone'll be dumb enough to trade for something like a Dark Delibird! :evillaugh:


 >.<


I will laugh so hard if anyone accpets...


----------



## DarthGohan1

I evolved my starter into Charmeleon... level 21!  W00t!


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHINY GENGAR'S LEVEL 100 UP FOR TRADE! TONS OF EM!!! I need six pokemon! Maybe someone'll be dumb enough to trade for something like a Dark Delibird! :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> 
> I will laugh so hard if anyone accpets...
Click to expand...

     

Once I catch Six Pokemon, I'm makin' an offer on every shiny, dark, and normal Gengar out there! No matter the level!


----------



## Bulerias

Wow, this is becoming quite the hot topic.  Is this basically an online version of Pokemon?


----------



## UltraByte

Meh, I'm focusing on my Spoink and catching Pokemon.


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, this is becoming quite the hot topic.  Is this basically an online version of Pokemon?


 Yeah.


----------



## Spazzums

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, this is becoming quite the hot topic.  Is this basically an online version of Pokemon?


 Yup


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, this is becoming quite the hot topic.  Is this basically an online version of Pokemon?


 No, much simpler... the battles are way less complex than Netbattle, but overall it's so much funner!


----------



## Fanghorn

Meh, Its just another TBT fad, I'll pass.


----------



## Grawr

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, this is becoming quite the hot topic.  Is this basically an online version of Pokemon?


 Try it, Bul. Quite slow, but you might like it.

(Die...Magnemite DIE!! Wait, NO! GET CAPTURED, Magnemite! Get Captured!)


----------



## Spazzums

Here's my list so far:

 Mudkip 

 Pidgey 

 Lickitung 

 Remoraid 

 Cacnea 

 Bulbasaur


----------



## Grawr

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Meh, Its just another TBT fad, I'll pass.


Pfft, I see how it is.     

If anyone here, ever, has either a Chimecho or Gengar up for trade...INFORM ME IMMEDIATLEY!!!!

EDIT: NO...I accidentally KO'd the magnemite...


----------



## UltraByte

Yay, I caught a Scyther!

<.< Someone should make a board for this... Not on TBT, but a seperate one.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Nah... too much work... and thye have PKMN Crater forum i think.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nah... too much work... and thye have PKMN Crater forum i think.


 Last time I checked, n00bs practically owned the board.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... too much work... and thye have PKMN Crater forum i think.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, n00bs practically owned the board.
Click to expand...

 so we can talk here


----------



## Grawr

*sigh* things not goin' too smoothly in my pokemon world. Keep killin' the pokemon, instead of capturing...

At this rate, Gengar'll never be mine.   
-_-			 

Hey, how do I get a Haunter to evolve into a Gengar in this game? (Not that I have a Haunter...)


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *sigh* things not goin' too smoothly in my pokemon world. Keep killin' the pokemon, instead of capturing...
> 
> At this rate, Gengar'll never be mine.   
-_-
> 
> Hey, how do I get a Haunter to evolve into a Gengar in this game? (Not that I have a Haunter...)


 You train it to what level it says. Then go view your Pokemon and click evolve. It will tell you what level you need to be to evolve there.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* things not goin' too smoothly in my pokemon world. Keep killin' the pokemon, instead of capturing...
> 
> At this rate, Gengar'll never be mine.   
-_-
> 
> Hey, how do I get a Haunter to evolve into a Gengar in this game? (Not that I have a Haunter...)
> 
> 
> 
> You train it to what level it says. Then go view your Pokemon and click evolve. It will tell you what level you need to be to evolve there.
Click to expand...

 Well normally to evolve a Haunter you gotta' trade it to someone. But if you say so!     

(Wish me luck..trying to catch Unkown J)


----------



## UltraByte

*****, want a Bagon?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* things not goin' too smoothly in my pokemon world. Keep killin' the pokemon, instead of capturing...
> 
> At this rate, Gengar'll never be mine.   
-_-
> 
> Hey, how do I get a Haunter to evolve into a Gengar in this game? (Not that I have a Haunter...)
> 
> 
> 
> You train it to what level it says. Then go view your Pokemon and click evolve. It will tell you what level you need to be to evolve there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well normally to evolve a Haunter you gotta' trade it to someone. But if you say so!
> 
> (Wish me luck..trying to catch Unkown J)
Click to expand...

 I doubt its like that at Crater.


----------



## Spazzums

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *****, want a Bagon?


 Duh.. lol, I <3 Bagons =D


----------



## Grawr

Azurill appeared! Fun!

This'll be my sixth pokemon. One more and I'll be able to trade for that Gengar!!! :evillaugh:


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Azurill appeared! Fun!
> 
> This'll be my sixth pokemon. One more and I'll be able to trade for that Gengar!!! :evillaugh:


 Awesome! Just try not to kill it


----------



## DarthGohan1

ummm...how do u change ur team?  i cant change my 6 pokemon that can actually battle >.<


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azurill appeared! Fun!
> 
> This'll be my sixth pokemon. One more and I'll be able to trade for that Gengar!!! :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Just try not to kill it
Click to expand...

    			 I didnt!

I caught the thing with 1hp left!

One more capture, and Gengar's mine, one way or another!


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ummm...how do u change ur team?  i cant change my 6 pokemon that can actually battle >.<


 Go to All My Pokemon and click Switch on the ones you want in... I think.


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ummm...how do u change ur team? i cant change my 6 pokemon that can actually battle >.<


I think you go to.. wait, I'm battling, hold on

* Edit Space Here*.. Fine I won't use my edit space, Ultra told you already


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...how do u change ur team? i cant change my 6 pokemon that can actually battle >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Go to All My Pokemon and click Switch on the ones you want in... I think.
Click to expand...

 theres no switch option


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...how do u change ur team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...how do u change ur team? i cant change my 6 pokemon that can actually battle >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Go to All My Pokemon and click Switch on the ones you want in... I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres no switch option
Click to expand...

 Hmm... Hold on. I'll check after I catch this Bulbasaur.


----------



## Grawr

Hey hey hey! Looks like Slowpoke will be my seventh pokemon! :gyroidsmile:

EDIT: SNAP! Slowpoke knows water gun...my poor cyndiquil...Oh noes!    
:'(


----------



## UltraByte

Nope, can't figure it out... >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1

nvm... found the answer at forums... its switch at your pokemon team, not all your pokemon.


----------



## Spazzums

OH COME ON! I do all this hard work with my editing space and loking how to switch Pokemon, lol. It's on my last post


----------



## UltraByte

Oh, okay.


----------



## Grawr

HAH!!!!


I used the Master Ball on it!!!

Probably shouldn't have done that...but now I can try to trade for a Gengar!


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> HAH!!!!
> 
> 
> I used the Master Ball on it!!!
> 
> Probably shouldn't have done that...but now I can try to trade for a Gengar!


 You can buy more Master Balls, for 3000 Pokedollars.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> HAH!!!!
> 
> 
> I used the Master Ball on it!!!
> 
> Probably shouldn't have done that...but now I can try to trade for a Gengar!


.. Uhm.. YAY! So.. what happens when you come across a Celebi? Hehe


----------



## DarthGohan1

Got my 1st Dark pokemon - an Unown...my 3rd Unown lol


----------



## Spazzums

I'm catchin a metalic Remoraid


----------



## UltraByte

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAH!!!!
> 
> 
> I used the Master Ball on it!!!
> 
> Probably shouldn't have done that...but now I can try to trade for a Gengar!
> 
> 
> 
> .. Uhm.. YAY! So.. what happens when you come across a Celebi? Hehe
Click to expand...

OMG.

False alarm... <.< She was just asking.


----------



## Spazzums

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAH!!!!
> 
> 
> I used the Master Ball on it!!!
> 
> Probably shouldn't have done that...but now I can try to trade for a Gengar!
> 
> 
> 
> .. Uhm.. YAY! So.. what happens when you come across a Celebi? Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.
Click to expand...

..  I didn't come across a Celebi! You and your fantasies.. lol


----------



## UltraByte

Shiny Machop... Ooooooooooooooooooh.....


----------



## Grawr

Okay, it wont let me trade my Slowpoke for anything... <_<  <_< 

Well, here comes a Seviper!


----------



## DarthGohan1

I got to go for now.  

Any one who talks about this being spam will get a warn.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I got to go for now.
> 
> Any one who talks about this being spam will get a warn.


 *High fives Darth for the last sentence*

I succesfully offered Seviper as a trade for a Ghastly!!


----------



## Tennis=Life

I'm going to register .  I remember playing at that site about 7 years ago  .

My name is Super-Naruto because someone already registered as Super_Naruto


----------



## UltraByte

Tell us what happens with the trade.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to go for now.
> 
> Any one who talks about this being spam will get a warn.
> 
> 
> 
> *High fives Darth for the last sentence*
> 
> I succesfully offered Seviper as a trade for a Ghastly!!
Click to expand...

 Woo! Hope you get the Ghastly.


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Tell us what happens with the trade.


 I offered my slowpoke as a trade for another Ghastley to....no replys yet. 

I Am DETERMINED to get a Gengar!!!


----------



## dragonflamez

I downlaoded this thing called NetBattle awhile back. Its pretty sick.
You can make any Pokemon, give it ANY MOVE that it is capable of learning, make it any level, and edit their stats. And then you could battle people.

I'll check this out though.


----------



## UltraByte

NetBattle never worked for me, so BLEH TO IT.


----------



## dragonflamez

UltraByte said:
			
		

> NetBattle never worked for me, so BLEH TO IT.


 Lolz, it works fine for me.


----------



## Tennis=Life

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I downlaoded this thing called NetBattle awhile back. Its pretty sick.
> You can make any Pokemon, give it ANY MOVE that it is capable of learning, make it any level, and edit their stats. And then you could battle people.
> 
> I'll check this out though.


 I downloaded that like a year ago, but I don't use it anymore, my version is outdated I think.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I'm trying to catch my first pokemon, a bagon!


----------



## dragonflamez

Ok, I just signed up.
My name is dragonzflamez. Note the extra z.
My sprite is Lance, and my starter is teh Charmander.


----------



## Tennis=Life

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ok, I just signed up.
> My name is dragonzflamez. Note the extra z.
> My sprite is Lance, and my starter is teh Charmander.


 I picked Lance too    			 and my pokemon is Squirtle .


----------



## Tennis=Life

I caught Bagon!


----------



## dragonflamez

Caught a Sneasel.


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?


----------



## Tennis=Life

I just caught a Solrock level 13.


----------



## dragonflamez

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I caught Bagon!


     

Must..get...Bagon...


----------



## Tennis=Life

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Bagon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must..get...Bagon...
Click to expand...

I found him in one of those grass areas.


And...Misdreavous is mine! Right now I have Squirtle, Bagon, Solrock, and Misdreavous.


----------



## dragonflamez

Cleffa! *catches*


----------



## Spazzums

Everyone want to add each other to their friends list on Pokemon Crater? It might be easier if you want to trade with someone and you already have their name and stuff.


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Everyone want to add each other to their friends list on Pokemon Crater? It might be easier if you want to trade with someone and you already have their name and stuff.


 Ok, is your name *****um there? Mine is Super-Naruto.


----------



## dragonflamez

Wait, Dark Spinda?
K, I'll add you guys.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone want to add each other to their friends list on Pokemon Crater? It might be easier if you want to trade with someone and you already have their name and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, is your name *****um there? Mine is Super-Naruto.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, Mine is *****ums


----------



## Tennis=Life

How do you add friends?


----------



## dragonflamez

What does the dark pokemon mean?


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What does the dark pokemon mean?


 They're stronger.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> How do you add friends?


 Go to 'Member List' at the bottom in the section called 'Miscellaneous'. Then go to the bottom of that page to put in their name.


----------



## dragonflamez

Cool. Cause I already have a Dark Spinda and Caterpie.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I added everyone but Gengar. Gengar, what's your screenname there?


----------



## UltraByte

I'm UltraByte on there, if anybody wants to add me on.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I added everyone but Gengar. Gengar, what's your screenname there?


I think it's Gengar7777  But I dunno.


----------



## Tennis=Life

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm UltraByte on there, if anybody wants to add me on.


 I added you already, and dragonflamez, darth, and *****ums.


----------



## dragonflamez

Heh, I'm fighting Super-Naruto right now.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Not fair <__< you're fighting the computer of me, I bet you're going to pwn me.  Also, I just caught a Snorunt.


----------



## dragonflamez

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Not fair <__< you're fighting the computer of me, I bet you're going to pwn me.  Also, I just caught a Snorunt.


 Lol, I just took out your Squirtle with my Togepi.


----------



## Spazzums

Agh! For some reason I can't add anybody to my friends list >_<


 Zangoose appeared!
Level: 15 HP: 60
Click here if you want to try to capture it. 

Holy Smholy, I've got to catch that.


----------



## Tennis=Life

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair <__< you're fighting the computer of me, I bet you're going to pwn me. Also, I just caught a Snorunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I just took out your Squirtle with my Togepi.
Click to expand...

 I just whooped you    			 thanks for 680 experience to each Pokemon .  I evolved my Squirtle too. Now I'm off to catch more Pokemon and train.


----------



## dragonflamez

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair <__< you're fighting the computer of me, I bet you're going to pwn me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tennis=Life

I just beat Ultrabyte.  Your team is good .


----------



## UltraByte

Heh, another Metallic. This time it's a Spinarak.


----------



## Tennis=Life

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Heh, another Metallic. This time it's a Spinarak.


 Your spoink beat one of my pokemon before .


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?


 YES!!!!


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
Click to expand...

 I'll put it up for trade.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
Click to expand...

 What's your screenname?


----------



## Spazzums

Muahaha, I just beat Brock.


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your screenname?
Click to expand...

 Mine? Gengar4444..."Gengar" was taken...


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your screenname?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine? Gengar4444..."Gengar" was taken...
Click to expand...

 Oh! I thought it was Gengar7777


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your screenname?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine? Gengar4444..."Gengar" was taken...
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll add you, add me to: Super-Naruto.

I just caught a hondour and it froze! So I lost him!


----------



## UltraByte

LOL I found a Chimecho, and Gengar wants that too.


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar! Wanna Ghastly?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your screenname?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine? Gengar4444..."Gengar" was taken...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll add you, add me to: Super-Naruto.
Click to expand...

 I just figured out how to add people...I'll be addin' all of you now.     

I'm gettin' ready to trade for the Ghastley, Ultra, just hold on a second...


----------



## Spazzums

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LOL I found a Chimecho, and Gengar wants that too.


 Chimecho!? Dang, you find everything =\


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LOL I found a Chimecho, and Gengar wants that too.


CHIMECHO!!!!                 

EDIT: please put it up for trade...    
:'(


----------



## UltraByte

Username's UltraByte, so find meh trades. I'll accept for anything really.


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Username's UltraByte, so find meh trades. I'll accept for anything really.


I already offered Slowpoke for Ghastley, I don't see a Chimecho up there..

EDIT: Yay! I gotta Ghastley!!! :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life

I found a torchic! I'm giong to try and catch it!

CAUGHT! Whooo, now I can get a Blaziken!


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username's UltraByte, so find meh trades. I'll accept for anything really.
> 
> 
> 
> I already offered Slowpoke for Ghastley, I don't see a Chimecho up there..
Click to expand...

 Check again.


----------



## UltraByte

I'll see you guys later, it's movie time.


----------



## Grawr

Chimecho...mine!!! YAY!! 

And Gengar, soon to be... :evillaugh:

EDIT: Now how do I add them to my party?


----------



## Tennis=Life

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'll see you guys later, it's movie time.


 See ya!


----------



## Spazzums

ZOMGNESS, I caught a Sphealy!! <3


----------



## Grawr

Check my above post, its been edited... >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZOMGNESS, I caught a Sphealy!! <3


 I'm happy with my ice pokemon, Snorunt . Nice job though!


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZOMGNESS, I caught a Sphealy!! <3


 LOL, from what I know from your sisters Pokemon fusion thing, you must be pretty happy.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Chimecho...mine!!! YAY!!
> 
> And Gengar, soon to be... :evillaugh:
> 
> EDIT: Now how do I add them to my party?


 Go to 'your Pokemon Team' Then click switch on the one you want to switch


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMGNESS, I caught a Sphealy!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, from what I know from your sisters Pokemon fusion thing, you must be pretty happy.
Click to expand...

 Well.. I just like Spheals, okay


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chimecho...mine!!! YAY!!
> 
> And Gengar, soon to be... :evillaugh:
> 
> EDIT: Now how do I add them to my party?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 'your Pokemon Team' Then click switch on the one you want to switch
Click to expand...

 Thanks much. 

It'll take a lot of training to get that Gengar... >_<


----------



## Grawr

Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chimecho...mine!!! YAY!!
> 
> And Gengar, soon to be... :evillaugh:
> 
> EDIT: Now how do I add them to my party?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 'your Pokemon Team' Then click switch on the one you want to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> It'll take a lot of training to get that Gengar... >_<
Click to expand...

 Soon you'll be unstopabble (I think I spelled that right..)


----------



## Grawr

Phh, I'm still offering my Dark Delibird for a lv 100 Gengar     

You never know.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?


 I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .
Click to expand...

   
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			 

I...never battled you...


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:
> 
> I...never battled you...
Click to expand...

 You can battle a computer that's actually you, with all of your Pokemon. You'd never know that they battled you unless they told you.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:
> 
> I...never battled you...
Click to expand...

 The computer battles for you . You can challenge me right now and the computer would use my team .


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:
> 
> I...never battled you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can battle a computer that's actually you, with all of your Pokemon. You'd never know that they battled you unless they told you.
Click to expand...

    

Wow...Super Naruto, did you win this fake (it wasnt really me) battle?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've added Ghastley and Chimecho, I have no use for Azurill...anyone want 'em?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat him in one hit in the battle I had against you . I don't want him, sorry .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:
> 
> I...never battled you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can battle a computer that's actually you, with all of your Pokemon. You'd never know that they battled you unless they told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Super Naruto, did you win this fake (it wasnt really me) battle?
Click to expand...

 I killed your team    			 lol. Challenge mine right now . It's Super-Naruto if you didnt' add me yet.


----------



## Spazzums

Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left      

Actually, I'm going to catch it


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left


 I WOULD! I just caught a lickitung and I'm going for a abra now.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left


Get him, you never know when someone might want to trade for one.

@Super-Naruto: NOT FAIR!!! I never trained my team since I spent most of my time capturing pokemon in search of a Ghastley!!!         


EDIT: See ya, Wingull! Ghastley is getting stronger by the minute!!! :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left
> 
> 
> 
> Get him, you never know when someone might want to trade for one.
> 
> @Super-Naruto: NOT FAIR!!! I never trained my team since I spent most of my time capturing pokemon in search of a Ghastley!!!
Click to expand...

 Heh, well I just caught an Abra.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left
> 
> 
> 
> Get him, you never know when someone might want to trade for one.
> 
> @Super-Naruto: NOT FAIR!!! I never trained my team since I spent most of my time capturing pokemon in search of a Ghastley!!!
Click to expand...

 Well, I don't think you lose any money.. he just gains some


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Spazzums

Did you guys just notice we hit 20 pages? That's as good as Ultra's RP!! Woo!


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, should I catch the level 14 Dark Electrike, or no? He has 5 HP left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Did you guys just notice we hit 20 pages? That's as good as Ultra's RP!! Woo!


 Yeah, this game is so addicting. Luckily my winter break for school just started so I'll be able to play it all the time now .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys just notice we hit 20 pages? That's as good as Ultra's RP!! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this game is so addicting. Luckily my winter break for school just started so I'll be able to play it all the time now .
Click to expand...

 Yeah, me too lol.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Crap, I keep clicking Use Item instead of Use Ball that's about the 4th potion I've wasted <_<.


----------



## Grawr

Aahh, Shroomish, your fate will be the same as the one before you!!!


----------



## Tennis=Life

ooooo, eevee, I'm going to evolve it into a Jolteon once I catch it because I need an electric pokemon.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Crap, I keep clicking Use Item instead of Use Ball that's about the 4th potion I've wasted <_<.


 , Maybe you should stop rushing to KO the Pokemon and read     			 But.. that's just my comment.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life

Caught eevee, now I have to train it and give it a thunder stone.


----------



## Grawr

Wow! Chimecho looks all cute and cuddly, but he just KO'd shroomish faster than even Cyndiquil (strongest) KO'd anything...     

EDIT: Its Ralts! Gardevoir's kinda awesome, looks like I'll have to capture this one.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Where'd you catch your chimecho?!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow! Chimecho looks all cute and cuddly, but he just KO'd shroomish faster than even Cyndiquil (strongest) KO'd anything...


 Yer lucky Ultra traded it you. She could of kept it and KO'ed anything in her way    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life

Now, I'm going for a Pichu.


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Where'd you catch your chimecho?!


These pokemon appear in random places, there isnt any certain spot where you can catch a certain pokemon.     

@*****=Yeah, I am lucky


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you catch your chimecho?!
> 
> 
> 
> These pokemon appear in random places, there isnt any certain spot where you can catch a certain pokemon.
Click to expand...

 Well, except if you're looking for water Pokemon, of course they'd be in the water.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you catch your chimecho?!
> 
> 
> 
> These pokemon appear in random places, there isnt any certain spot where you can catch a certain pokemon.
Click to expand...

Don't you catch them on certain maps? That's what I meant.

Caught Pichu. Now I'm out of Pokeballs, to the store!


----------



## Grawr

Noooo!! This Ralts PWN's!!!


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you catch your chimecho?!
> 
> 
> 
> These pokemon appear in random places, there isnt any certain spot where you can catch a certain pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you catch them on certain maps? That's what I meant.
Click to expand...

 Oh, right. I think Ultra caught it in one of the big grassy plains.


----------



## Grawr

Well, I caught the wicked Raltz, with a "super ball"...not "ultra ball"...   
:huh:


----------



## Spazzums

Oh my.. GOD. Look at this Sudowoodo!

Wild Sudowoodo

1. Rock Throw
2. Rock Slide
3. Rock Smash
4. Earthquake

Hehehehe.. I caught it


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Oh my.. GOD. Look at this Sudowoodo!
> 
> Wild Sudowoodo
> 
> 1. Rock Throw
> 2. Rock Slide
> 3. Rock Smash
> 4. Earthquake


 Snag him!!! That's probably a rare one, Sudowoodo...


----------



## Tennis=Life

I beat your team again Gengar .

I got a Mr. Mime! and now I got a dark male Nidoran!


----------



## Spazzums

Yeah, my Edit said I caught it.  :lol:


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I beat your team again Gengar .


RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry: 

    

You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!! 

Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?

EDIT: Oooh, a Duskull!!! I guess I'm a Psycic-Ghost trainer now!


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your team again Gengar .
> 
> 
> 
> RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!!
> 
> Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?
Click to expand...

     
 Wartortle 24 
 Unown (H) 16
 Solarock 16
 Misdreavus 11
 Snorunt 14
 Torchic 16


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your team again Gengar .
> 
> 
> 
> RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!!
> 
> Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?
> 
> EDIT: Oooh, a Duskull!!! I guess I'm a Psycic-Ghost trainer now!
Click to expand...

 Nice! I'm just a.. all around trainer. It will be tough battling.. Uhm, that 1 girl who has Psychich Pokemon because they are vulnerable to each other.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I just caught a metallic cleffa . and now a Chansey.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your team again Gengar .
> 
> 
> 
> RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!!
> 
> Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wartortle 24
> Unown (H) 16
> Solarock 16
> Misdreavus 11
> Snorunt 14
> Torchic 16
Click to expand...

 Muahaha, Mines:

 Mudkip 22 

 Pidgey 19 

 Lickitung 19

 Remoraid 19

 Zangoose 19

 Bulbasaur 19


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your team again Gengar .
> 
> 
> 
> RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!!
> 
> Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wartortle 24
> Unown (H) 16
> Solarock 16
> Misdreavus 11
> Snorunt 14
> Torchic 16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahaha, Mines:
> 
> Mudkip 22
> 
> Pidgey 19
> 
> Lickitung 19
> 
> Remoraid 19
> 
> Zangoose 19
> 
> Bulbasaur 19
Click to expand...

 I'm going to battle you right now .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat your team again Gengar .
> 
> 
> 
> RRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> You defeated my precious little Chimecho? Wait...if I had my Ralts with my, I woulda' whooped you!!!
> 
> Hang on, whats your strongest level pokemon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wartortle 24
> Unown (H) 16
> Solarock 16
> Misdreavus 11
> Snorunt 14
> Torchic 16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muahaha, Mines:
> 
> Mudkip 22
> 
> Pidgey 19
> 
> Lickitung 19
> 
> Remoraid 19
> 
> Zangoose 19
> 
> Bulbasaur 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to battle you right now .
Click to expand...

 Have fun!!


----------



## Tennis=Life

Beat you .  You should evolve your mudkid and bulbasaur.  BTW, I just evolved my Torchic .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Beat you .  You should evolve your mudkid and bulbasaur.  BTW, I just evolved my Torchic .


 I'm waiting until they're level 25 or 30    
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life

I just got the Boulder and Cascade badges and I'm trying to get the Lightning Badge.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I just got the Boulder and Cascade badges and I'm trying to get the Lightning Badge.


 Nice, I have the boulder badge. I just need an electric Pokemon to beat Misty >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life

I beat Lt. Surge, I didn't even have an electric to beat Misty. I jsut use my pokemon regardless of their types.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I beat Lt. Surge, I didn't even have an electric to beat Misty. I jsut use my pokemon regardless of their types.


Yeah, I just beat Misty

Edit: And Surge


----------



## Tennis=Life

I'm going to stop for today. I'll play tomorrow though .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop for today. I'll play tomorrow though .


 Alright.

BTW: I found a Chimecho


----------



## Grawr

I couldn't catch the Duskull. The computer felt like being stupid again, and logged off. <_<


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> I couldn't catch the Duskull. The computer felt like being stupid again, and logged off. <_<


 >_< Well, that stinks.


----------



## Grawr

METALLIC BELDUM ALERT!!!!

Metallic...Metagross!!!!             

And he's a pshycic, so he fits in with my team...I'll catch him!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> METALLIC BELDUM ALERT!!!!
> 
> Metallic...Metagross!!!!
> 
> And he's a pshycic, so he fits in with my team...I'll catch him!


 Lucky Ducky! >_< Well.. I found a Chimecho!!  :lol:


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METALLIC BELDUM ALERT!!!!
> 
> Metallic...Metagross!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Spazzums

Well, if anyone tried to battle me, they'd be whooped by my SWAMPERT. BEHOLD IT'S GLORY!


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Well, if anyone tried to battle be, they'd be whooped by my SWAMPERT. BEHOLD IT'S GLORY!


 SSS....SS...SWAMPERT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! *Jaw drops*      

Already????


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if anyone tried to battle be, they'd be whooped by my SWAMPERT. BEHOLD IT'S GLORY!
> 
> 
> 
> SSS....SS...SWAMPERT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! *Jaw drops*
> 
> Already????
Click to expand...

 What!!!!!  OMGosh....


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if anyone tried to battle be, they'd be whooped by my SWAMPERT. BEHOLD IT'S GLORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grawr

Alrighty Wynaut, taste Metallic Beldums wrath!!!


----------



## Spazzums

Yay, now I have many Badges!


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Yay, now I have many Badges!


 I havent bothered to challenge any Gyms, just yet. Whats the first Gym Leader's highest PKMN level?


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now I have many Badges!
> 
> 
> 
> I havent bothered to challenge any Gyms, just yet. Whats the first Gym Leader's highest PKMN level?
Click to expand...

 20, then 22. It's Brock.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now I have many Badges!
> 
> 
> 
> I havent bothered to challenge any Gyms, just yet. Whats the first Gym Leader's highest PKMN level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20, then 22. It's Brock.
Click to expand...

 *Gulp*...     

I'll wait a while, still... >_<


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now I have many Badges!
> 
> 
> 
> I havent bothered to challenge any Gyms, just yet. Whats the first Gym Leader's highest PKMN level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20, then 22. It's Brock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gulp*...
> 
> I'll wait a while, still... >_<
Click to expand...

 Don't worry, it's really easy, just try it.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's really easy, just try it.


 Do I loose money if I lose to Brock...?


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it's really easy, just try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I loose money if I lose to Brock...?
Click to expand...

 I don't think so. And I just got the Rainbow Badge! Woo!!


----------



## Grawr

MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!

It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!
> 
> It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?


Once it dies, you can.. Heheh eh..

Oh Man! Morty's Haunter is creamin me!


----------



## DarthGohan1

CHARIZARD!!!!!!!      YAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spazzums

Oh wait.. My Lickitung just Ko'd is, Muahahshahaha


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!
> 
> It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> Once it dies, you can.. Heheh eh..
> 
> Oh Man! Morty's Haunter is creamin me!
Click to expand...

 Morty's the best Gym Leader ever. 

LOOK OUT FOR HIS GENGAR!!! :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!
> 
> It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> Once it dies, you can.. Heheh eh..
> 
> Oh Man! Morty's Haunter is creamin me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morty's the best Gym Leader ever.
> 
> LOOK OUT FOR HIS GENGAR!!! :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Hah, I just beat him.    
-_-


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!
> 
> It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> Once it dies, you can.. Heheh eh..
> 
> Oh Man! Morty's Haunter is creamin me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morty's the best Gym Leader ever.
> 
> LOOK OUT FOR HIS GENGAR!!! :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah, I just beat him.    
-_-
Click to expand...

 Die...Brock's Onix!!!

You beat Morty that fast?!?!?! In the words of my Sky High Character, "Hmmph." he obviously didnt train his Gengar as good as I would train one. :r


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DEAR CHIMECHO!!!
> 
> It's being pulverized by a shuppet!!!! Is there any way I can switch Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> Once it dies, you can.. Heheh eh..
> 
> Oh Man! Morty's Haunter is creamin me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morty's the best Gym Leader ever.
> 
> LOOK OUT FOR HIS GENGAR!!! :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah, I just beat him.    
-_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Die...Brock's Onix!!!
> 
> You beat Morty that fast?!?!?! In the words of my Sky High Character, "Hmmph." he obviously didnt train his Gengar as good as I would train one. :r
Click to expand...

He had 2 Gengar's.. both level 40?.. Maybe it was 46, I dunno.. Wait, yes it was 46      

EDIT: No.. 1 was 40.. the other was 46  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## DarthGohan1

i got primeape now... and hes really good!


----------



## Grawr

Cyndiquil, Ghastley, Ralts, so many casualties to this viscious Onix...

TIME TO BRING OUT CHIME!!!

*Throws Pokeball*     

EDIT: Onix KO'd in one "Pshycic" attack by my little Chimecho! *pats Chimecho on the head*


----------



## Spazzums

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i got primeape now... and hes really good!


Hmm, Darth, what's your name on Pokemon Crater? I want to see your Pokemon.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got primeape now... and hes really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Darth, what's your name on Pokemon Crater? I want to see your Pokemon.
Click to expand...

How do you do that? You can just check someone's Pokemon?   
:huh:			

By the way, *****, I was about to battle your sister, but once I saw her Pokemon... >_<  >_<  >_<


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got primeape now... and hes really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Darth, what's your name on Pokemon Crater? I want to see your Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you do that? You can just check someone's Pokemon?   
:huh:
> 
> By the way, *****, I was about to battle your sister, but once I saw her Pokemon... >_<  >_<  >_<
Click to expand...

Heh, she's not online. If you can train up more, you can catch up to her.

And to check someone's Pokemon: The easiest way is to add them to your friend's list, then click on their names. It will show them there.  :yes:

EDIT: I beat 4 Gym leaders from each region!!!!!!  :gyroidtongue:
EDIT2: I FOUND A SHINY SANDSHREW! I <3 Sandshrews


----------



## Grawr

Another Ralts, KO'd. 

I do all my training in that building, where all the Pshycic's and Ghost's are. Thats where I belong, trainer-wise.


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got primeape now... and hes really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Darth, what's your name on Pokemon Crater? I want to see your Pokemon.
Click to expand...

 darthgohan1


----------



## Spazzums

OMG.. I beat Blaine..


----------



## Grawr

-_-			 Hey, its a wild Chimecho...and they're so rare in the sapphire/ruby/emerald games, It took me forever to get mine.

EDIT: Wheres a good place to train?


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> -_-			 Hey, its a wild Chimecho...and they're so rare in the sapphire/ruby/emerald games, It took me forever to get mine.
> 
> EDIT: Wheres a good place to train?


 If you're a high enough level, I'd start in one of the gyms.

Like I did. Say you have a Swampert -cough cough-, then go to Brock's Gym. You know what I'm saying?


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-			 Hey, its a wild Chimecho...and they're so rare in the sapphire/ruby/emerald games, It took me forever to get mine.
> 
> EDIT: Wheres a good place to train?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a high enough level, I'd start in one of the gyms.
> 
> Like I did. Say you have a Swampert -cough cough-, then go to Brock's Gym. You know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...

 I beat Brock's Gym. I'll die at Misty's, check meh PKMN... >_<  (Gengar4444)


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-			 Hey, its a wild Chimecho...and they're so rare in the sapphire/ruby/emerald games, It took me forever to get mine.
> 
> EDIT: Wheres a good place to train?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a high enough level, I'd start in one of the gyms.
> 
> Like I did. Say you have a Swampert -cough cough-, then go to Brock's Gym. You know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Brock's Gym. I'll die at Misty's, check meh PKMN... >_<  (Gengar4444)
Click to expand...

 Uhm, maybe ye should train all together? As in, all your Pokemon should be the same level, except your starter. He should be atleast 3 levels ahead of them.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Uhm, maybe ye should train all together? As in, all your Pokemon should be the same level, except your starter. He should be atleast 3 levels ahead of them.


 (Thats what I've been doin' the whole time    			 )


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, maybe ye should train all together? As in, all your Pokemon should be the same level, except your starter. He should be atleast 3 levels ahead of them.
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats what I've been doin' the whole time    			 )
Click to expand...

 Hmm, you have a level 16 and a level 10?


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, maybe ye should train all together? As in, all your Pokemon should be the same level, except your starter. He should be atleast 3 levels ahead of them.
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats what I've been doin' the whole time    			 )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, you have a level 16 and a level 10?
Click to expand...

Hey hey hey, I didnt say I AM trained all-together. I'm workin on it!!!
EDIT:     			 ...this takes way too long...


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, maybe ye should train all together? As in, all your Pokemon should be the same level, except your starter. He should be atleast 3 levels ahead of them.
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats what I've been doin' the whole time    			 )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, you have a level 16 and a level 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey hey, I didnt say I AM trained all-together. I'm workin on it!!!
Click to expand...

 Okay


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Okay


Where do you go to train? Besides Gym's, i mean...

EDIT: btw, I decimated your sisters Scyther in like a second!!!    			 ...Bye bye Ultra's Cindaquil!!!...Ultra's Spheal? GONE!!! Oh no...the metallic spoink >_< ...TAKEN OUT!!! Whos next...Dunsparce, eh? Destroyed, thanks to Chime! Last Pokemon of hers, Bagon..GHASTLEY KO'd IT!!! I WON!!!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you go to train? Besides Gym's, i mean...
> 
> EDIT: btw, I decimated your sisters Scyther in like a second!!!    			 ...Bye bye Ultra's Cindaquil!!!
Click to expand...

I got to the bottom center in the grass area, and I also go to second to the top center to train.

EDIT: Oh yeah? Well my level 14 Metallic Pidgey beat your level 20 Quivalla  :gyroidgrin: OOPS! Bye Beldum! Hehehe. Yeah.. I'll stop now and just battle you.  >_<


----------



## Grawr

(I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> (I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)


 I'm editing my post as I battle you


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm editing my post as I battle you
Click to expand...

 Thats not even a fair battle!!! You've trained more...    
:'(				 

Anyway, I Destroyed your sisters' Pokemon!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm editing my post as I battle you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not even a fair battle!!! You've trained more...    
:'(
> 
> Anyway, I Destroyed your sisters' Pokemon!
Click to expand...

Yeah.. she was in my room watching you say all that stuff.      
She doesn't really care anyways.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm editing my post as I battle you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not even a fair battle!!! You've trained more...    
:'(
> 
> Anyway, I Destroyed your sisters' Pokemon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. she was in my room watching you say all that stuff.
Click to expand...

 LOL!!!     

Don't worry, Ultra, you're pokemon got me down to m' last one, Ghastley. Plus, if YOU actually battled, you probably woulda' chose better attacks...Metallic Spoink did splash a lot... >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1

I have TBT's strongest team.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm editing my above post as I battle UltraByte...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm editing my post as I battle you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not even a fair battle!!! You've trained more...    
:'(
> 
> Anyway, I Destroyed your sisters' Pokemon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. she was in my room watching you say all that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Don't worry, Ultra, you're pokemon got me down to m' last one, Ghastley. Plus, if YOU actually battled, you probably woulda' chose better attacks...Metallic Spoink did splash a lot... >_<
Click to expand...

 LOL, Spoink isn't the smartest thing alive, and if it was, we'd all  probably be serving it chimichangas and have the name Spudoink or Poinks.. or something stupid..>_<


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I have TBT's strongest team.


 I just checked your Pokemon...yeah, you probably do....    
:'(				 

BUT I SHALL GET BETTER, MARK MY WORDS!!!!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TBT's strongest team.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your Pokemon...yeah, you probably do....    
:'(
> 
> BUT I SHALL GET BETTER, MARK MY WORDS!!!!
Click to expand...

Ehh... I dunno about that. My Pokemon are pretty good..

NO!!! I refreshed when I could of caught a Shiny Squirtle! Gah  <_<


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TBT's strongest team.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your Pokemon...yeah, you probably do....    
:'(
> 
> BUT I SHALL GET BETTER, MARK MY WORDS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... I dunno about that. My Pokemon are pretty good..
Click to expand...

  :angry: 

I'll catch up to ya, *****. You'll see!!!! METALLIC METAGROSS, GENGAR, AND CHIME WILL SOON BECOME THE BEST TEAM!


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TBT's strongest team.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked your Pokemon...yeah, you probably do....    
:'(
> 
> BUT I SHALL GET BETTER, MARK MY WORDS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... I dunno about that. My Pokemon are pretty good..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> I'll catch up to ya, *****. You'll see!!!! METALLIC METAGROSS, GENGAR, AND CHIME WILL SOON BECOME THE BEST TEAM!
Click to expand...

 O_O You do that. Check my edit on my last post.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> O_O You do that. Check my edit on my last post.


 Ooo, shiny squirtle...maybe it'll come 'round again.   
-_-			 

Or try lookin' for one up for trade, if you want it bad enough.


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O_O You do that. Check my edit on my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, shiny squirtle...maybe it'll come 'round again.   
-_-
> 
> Or try lookin' for one up for trade, if you want it bad enough.
Click to expand...

 Actually.. I might want to go look at the trades.. I've been eyeing a good level sandshrew.    
^_^


----------



## Grawr

Gonna have to take a short break for a sec, got a little mystery on our hands over in the wishing well...


----------



## DarthGohan1

me and justin are battling!


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> me and justin are battling!


 Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
Click to expand...

 justins8


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
Click to expand...

 I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)
Click to expand...

 he just started...


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just started...
Click to expand...

  >_< If he didn't have that Blastoise I mighta' had a chance...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just started...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< If he didn't have that Blastoise I mighta' had a chance...
Click to expand...

 you lost?  =p


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just started...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< If he didn't have that Blastoise I mighta' had a chance...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lost?  =p
Click to expand...

 Gave up. Blastiose KO'd Nintales and Quilava. I didn't even want to let Chime see that beast.

*shivers*


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and justin are battling!
> 
> 
> 
> Justin...RJWii? Whats his name on the crater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justins8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take out this Aipom, then look him up....(is he really good too?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just started...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_< If he didn't have that Blastoise I mighta' had a chance...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lost?  =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gave up. Blastiose KO'd Nintales and Quilava. I didn't even want to let Chime see that beast.
> 
> *shivers*
Click to expand...

 , Chimecho could beat him, I think.  :wacko:


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> , Chimecho could beat him, I think.  :wacko:


 Hmm...Maybe I should try again. Chime isn't nearly Blastiois' level though...


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Chimecho could beat him, I think. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Maybe I should try again. Chime isn't nearly Blastiois' level though...
Click to expand...

 Well, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Chimecho could beat him, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Chimecho could beat him, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

No one can beat me.


----------



## Grawr

(Justin's flippin' Blastiose has like 120 hp!!! >_<  >_<  >_< )


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> (Justin's flippin' Blastiose has like 120 hp!!! >_<  >_<  >_< )


 Check out my roster real quick...     


My current 6 have HPs of: 232, 240, 95, 192, 148, and 116. =p


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Justin's flippin' Blastiose has like 120 hp!!! >_< >_< >_< )
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my roster real quick...
> 
> 
> My current 6 have HPs of: 232, 240, 95, 192, 148, and 116. =p
Click to expand...

  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_< 

Blastiose took out all of my pokemon except for Quilava and Ninetales, too. Darth...where do you go to train?!?!


----------



## DarthGohan1

GTG...bye everyone...try beating my team (best wishes. )


----------



## Grawr

I'm still battlin' justins team. He's got 2 left, and I've got m' ninetales... >_<


----------



## Grawr

I BEAT JUSTIN!!!     

If I hadn't used 2 super potions though, I surely would have failed.


----------



## Spazzums

Man, I just remembered something, on my old account, I had all of the Unowns and legendaries, such as the Regi's.

I beat your team, Darth.


----------



## DarthGohan1

i have like 25 pokemon right now.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Yay, it's a new day.  Darth your sableye is a beast .


----------



## UltraByte

I just made a forum so the Gamer's Lounge can breathe from all the Crater stuff.

http://cratertrainers.proboards88.com/index.cgi

You can join if you want... I'm adding stuff as we speak.


----------



## Justin

Im gonna go play... not on the wii.


----------



## Tennis=Life

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I just made a forum so the Gamer's Lounge can breathe from all the Crater stuff.
> 
> http://cratertrainers.proboards88.com/index.cgi
> 
> You can join if you want... I'm adding stuff as we speak.


 I joined .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a forum so the Gamer's Lounge can breathe from all the Crater stuff.
> 
> http://cratertrainers.proboards88.com/index.cgi
> 
> You can join if you want... I'm adding stuff as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> I joined .
Click to expand...

 My E-mail isn't working, so I can't confirm to join.     
:'(


----------



## UltraByte

*****ums said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a forum so the Gamer's Lounge can breathe from all the Crater stuff.
> 
> http://cratertrainers.proboards88.com/index.cgi
> 
> You can join if you want... I'm adding stuff as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> I joined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My E-mail isn't working, so I can't confirm to join.     
:'(
Click to expand...

 I see. Try again in a bit.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I just started it... I hope its fun =/

I'm: gasp: Zeldafreak104


----------



## Spazzums

Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.    
^_^			 
My real roster is all level 40 and up PKMN... just saying.


----------



## Furry Sparks

hmm.. theres an evolve button... What does it do, does it like evolve them right away? cus.. idk if I should press it >_>


----------



## UltraByte

The Pokemon have to be a certain level to evolve.


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hmm.. theres an evolve button... What does it do, does it like evolve them right away? cus.. idk if I should press it >_>


 If you cannot evolve at the moment and you press is.. then it will say what level you need to be.
You should evolve your PKMN when they can because they get a better list of moves.


----------



## Furry Sparks

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. theres an evolve button... What does it do, does it like evolve them right away? cus.. idk if I should press it >_>
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot evolve at the moment and you press is.. then it will say what level you need to be.
> You should evolve your PKMN when they can because they get a better list of moves.
Click to expand...

ok, thanks.
So,  should  Ido Charmander into Charmeleon, right now? because it says I can..


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. theres an evolve button... What does it do, does it like evolve them right away? cus.. idk if I should press it >_>
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot evolve at the moment and you press is.. then it will say what level you need to be.
> You should evolve your PKMN when they can because they get a better list of moves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, thanks.
> So,  should  Ido Charmander into Charmeleon, right now? because it says I can..
Click to expand...

Yeah, so then he could get a better set of moves, to get rid of the 'sand-attack' and all the other non useful moves.

But it's really your choice.


----------



## Grawr

Well, I return....m' Pokemon still arent the best....    
:'(


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar, join teh boards!

http://cratertrainers.proboards88.com/index.cgi


----------



## Spazzums

Gengar said:
			
		

> Well, I return....m' Pokemon still arent the best....    
:'(


 Well, that's why you are returning, right? To get your PKMN to be the best? Or atleast level 50.


----------



## Furry Sparks

lolz, I just challenged ultrabyte XD
I'm gunna get killed.


----------



## Grawr

*****ums said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I return....m' Pokemon still arent the best....    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's why you are returning, right? To get your PKMN to be the best? Or atleast level 50.
Click to expand...

 Thats right!!!     

I'm joinin the boards too, Ultra.


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> lolz, I just challenged ultrabyte XD
> I'm gunna get killed.


 =\
Maybe you should train at Brock's gym.


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> lolz, I just challenged ultrabyte XD
> I'm gunna get killed.


 Yep. =D

Hooray for Gengar joining!


----------



## Furry Sparks

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz, I just challenged ultrabyte XD
> I'm gunna get killed.
> 
> 
> 
> =\
> Maybe you should train at Brock's gym.
Click to expand...

 I will in a second    			 I wanna see how long I can last...


----------



## Spazzums

My E-mail is still not working! I might have to restart my computer.. =\


----------



## Furry Sparks

add blocking is really helpful with this game...


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.    
^_^
> My real roster is all level 40 and up PKMN... just saying.


 I have a 51 and a 39 <___________________< how'd you train your Pokemon so much?


----------



## Tennis=Life

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> add blocking is really helpful with this game...


 Add me to your friend's list my name is Super-Naruto.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.   
^_^
> My real roster is all level 40 and up PKMN... just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 51 and a 39 <___________________< how'd you train your Pokemon so much?
Click to expand...

 all mine are under 20


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.   
^_^
> My real roster is all level 40 and up PKMN... just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 51 and a 39 <___________________< how'd you train your Pokemon so much?
Click to expand...

 I started out with a Mudkip and went to Brock's Gym.. that's why you should always start out with water PKM


----------



## Furry Sparks

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add blocking is really helpful with this game...
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to your friend's list my name is Super-Naruto.
Click to expand...

 how?


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add blocking is really helpful with this game...
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to your friend's list my name is Super-Naruto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how?
Click to expand...

 You go to 'Member List', then at the bottom of that page type in their name.


----------



## Tennis=Life

ZF you're battling someone live right now? Because I just submitted to battle you live and it said you were.


----------



## UltraByte

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZF you're battling someone live right now? Because I just submitted to battle you live and it said you were.


 I'm battling her.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZF you're battling someone live right now? Because I just submitted to battle you live and it said you were.


Ultrabyte right now     

@Ultrabyte Him...


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the Pokemon I have on me aren't part of my real roster. Those Pokemon are so I can get a Pikachu, Flygon, and a Dark Gyarados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tennis=Life

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZF you're battling someone live right now? Because I just submitted to battle you live and it said you were.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm battling her.
Click to expand...

 Her? He's a her, I thought he was a him .  Anyways, good luck ZF.  I bet Ultra is killing him right now .


----------



## UltraByte

OMG... Sorry... <.<;


----------



## Furry Sparks

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OMG... Sorry... <.<;


 Thats ok     

Anyway, we're almost done... I'm down to my last.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I challenge you...*****ums to a live battle!


----------



## Spazzums

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OMG... Sorry... <.<;


It sucks that everyone's profile doesn't show gender.  <_<

And -- hold on, I'm battling Misty.


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... Sorry... <.<;
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that everyone's profile doesn't show gender.  <_<
> 
> And -- hold on, I'm battling Misty.
Click to expand...

Use all your good pokemon, I wanna see myself get killed .

Wait, I can't, we can battle later though.


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... Sorry... <.<;
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that everyone's profile doesn't show gender.  <_<
> 
> And -- hold on, I'm battling Misty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use all your good pokemon, I wanna see myself get killed .
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm alright with that.      

Oh, alright.

   
:'(				  My E-mail is still not working! Rawr.. I'm going to have to restart my computer >_>'


----------



## Grawr

>_< My back was killing me so I had ta' go lay down....

This time, I'm really back!! That is, until m' friend picks me up to go see a movie.     

Btw, I'm battlin' Zeldafreak104 right now.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Anyone want to live battle?


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone want to live battle?


 Your too strong for me just yet, I think... >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to live battle?
> 
> 
> 
> Your too strong for me just yet, I think... >_<
Click to expand...

 Yeah, do you still want to try though .


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to live battle?
> 
> 
> 
> Your too strong for me just yet, I think... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, do you still want to try though .
Click to expand...

 Depends...whats your highest lvl pokemon?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Gengar said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to live battle?
> 
> 
> 
> Your too strong for me just yet, I think... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, do you still want to try though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends...whats your highest lvl pokemon?
Click to expand...

 53 Blastoise and 39 Blaziken.


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to live battle?
> 
> 
> 
> Your too strong for me just yet, I think... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, do you still want to try though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends...whats your highest lvl pokemon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 53 Blastoise and 39 Blaziken.
Click to expand...

>_<  >_<  >_< 

I'm battlin' Misty right now, maybe I'll battle you afterwords....MAYBE...

EDIT: lvl 14 Gastly beat lvl 29 Starmie!!!     

(Thank you, "confuse ray"!!!)


----------



## Tennis=Life

Me too, I'm training my Grovyle, it was level 18 and now it's 33.

I just got Sceptile level 37 .


----------



## DarthGohan1

just evolved my shiny psyduck to shiny golduck!


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> just evolved my shiny psyduck to shiny golduck!


 Kewl. I evolved my Pichu to Pikachu, and I'm training it up.


----------



## DarthGohan1

I'm training my newly caught Squirtle atm.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gengar said:
			
		

> >_< My back was killing me so I had ta' go lay down....
> 
> This time, I'm really back!! That is, until m' friend picks me up to go see a movie.
> 
> Btw, I'm battlin' Zeldafreak104 right now.


wait, you were? ?_?


----------



## UltraByte

He probably battled the Computer version of you.


----------



## Justin

Zeldafreak, wanna do a live battle?


----------



## Grawr

I beat ZeldaFreak easily.


----------



## Justin

Yeah, I computer battled him twice and won.


----------



## UltraByte

Battling Gengar... Heh.


----------



## Justin

Me too.


----------



## Justin

Defeated Gengar.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gengar said:
			
		

> I beat ZeldaFreak easily.


 I never even played you


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat ZeldaFreak easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I never even played you
Click to expand...

 Again - another computer battle.


----------



## Justin

Zeldafreak, wanna battle live?
Just lemme get on my pc.

Im on my wii right now...


----------



## Tennis=Life

I just beat Ultra with only my Snorunt .  Welcome Ultra computerized, .


----------



## Justin

I just beat ultra also with only my Blastoise.


----------



## Tennis=Life

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> I just beat ultra also with only my Blastoise.


Your Blastoise is your best pokemon, my Snorunt is my 4th best.

Where can I find an electric pokemon?


----------



## UltraByte

Catch an Eevee or a Pichu. Pokemon jump out randomly.


----------



## Justin

I have an Eevee if anybody has something good to trade for.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I have an eevee and a pichu.  I just thought there might be an easier way...eh I'll just train pichu.


----------



## UltraByte

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> I have an Eevee if anybody has something good to trade for.


What do you want? 
Bagon 	14 	
Bulbasaur 	9 	
Castform 	11 	
Chansey 	11 	
Charmander 	13 	
Chikorita 	10 	
Dark Dunsparce 	13 	
Dark Magikarp 	12 	
Dark Spinarak 	11 	
Dark Tangela 	12 	
Meowth 	15 	
Metallic Spinarak 	14 	
Sandshrew 	8 		
Seviper 	14 	
Shiny Drowzee 	15 	
Shiny Machop 	14 	
Shiny Sunkern 	12 	
Slowpoke 	14 	
Smeargle 	14 	
Squirtle 	9 	
Torchic 	14 	
Trapinch 	12 	
Treecko 	14 	
Tropius 	15 	
Vulpix 	9


----------



## Justin

I'll have the Squirtle. 

I can train him to be another Blastoise. :evillaugh:


----------



## UltraByte

Well, okay. Put the Eevee up for trade and I'll trade my Squirtle. What's your username?


----------



## Justin

Justins8.

I'll put the trade up in a sec.

Oh and btw... 

The Eevee is already level 15.


----------



## Justin

Wait before I do it...

Is it possible to have two of the same pokemon?


----------



## UltraByte

Yeah.


----------



## UltraByte

Yay, thanks!


----------



## Tennis=Life

No more cute little Snorunt.  I just evolved it to a Glalie who is level 42 .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> No more cute little Snorunt.  I just evolved it to a Glalie who is level 42 .


 Nice.


----------



## Grawr

I just showed a friend of mine this game, he said it's terrible...yet he continued to play it...     

I'll give you his username once I get his permission.    			 He's doin' pretty good so far.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Everyone... I'm gonna make a thread on the PC forums with all Pokemon that TBTers have available for trade.

I'll only do this if enough people are interested.

Please say if you are or not.


----------



## Justin

Does anyone want my Metallic Numel?


----------



## Justin

Heck yeah.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Also, Gengar, I caught a Gastly... so if ya still need one...


----------



## Tennis=Life

I have the first 7 out of 8 badges from each of the 3 regions .


----------



## SL92

Errrm... this place must be good to get a thread this big... I'll check it out.


----------



## SL92

My pokemon:


----------



## Tyler

Pretty cool. 

TBT: OddCrazyMe
Trainer: OddCrazyMe


----------



## Fanghorn

Alright, I tried the pokemon crtaer thing, and you all got me hooked...>.>

I pretty much have my "Dream Team" building up.

Krabby: lvl 12
Sneasel: lvl 14
Poochyena: lvl 20


My Screenname on there is Fanghorn098 BTW.


----------



## SL92

It's fun playing on a Wii Browser =P


----------



## Fanghorn

Funny. My Poochyena just killed brocks onix. My whole party was emiminated before then. 

Sand Attack FTW!


----------



## Justin

Does anyone want to trade something for a metallic Numel?

BTW: Justins8


----------



## DarthGohan1

Here's a list of all my non-normal Pokemon:

Dark Meditite
Dark Unown (K)

Metallic Ditto
Metallic Meowth

Shiny Dunsparce
Shiny Eevee
Shiny Golduck
Shiny Shiftry
Shiny Sirskit
Shiny Unown (Y)


----------



## Justin

What's the level of your Dark Meditite?


----------



## Grawr

You guys...play this too much...    
:'(				 

YOUR ALL BETTER THAN ME...Wait, except for Shadow     

And Gohan, I got a Gastley already. Thanks anyway, though!


----------



## Justin

:gyroidgrin: 

THAT GASTLY IS ALL MINE!


----------



## Grawr

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> :gyroidgrin:
> 
> THAT GASTLY IS ALL MINE!


 No matter, I'll get a Gengar before you do.


----------



## Fanghorn

Anyone want a normal treeko?

I'll basicly Trade it for anything.


----------



## Grawr

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Anyone want a normal treeko?
> 
> I'll basicly Trade it for anything.


 Ha-ha!!!

Werent you the one saying things like, and I quote, "This is all spam  :yes: "

    

And, I'll take the Treecko if it's over level fifteen...or at level fifteen.


----------



## Justin

Acorrding to the site home page Ghostly types have been released!


----------



## Grawr

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Acorrding to the site home page Ghostly types have been released!


   
:huh:			 ?

You mean like, Gastley, Haunter, Duskull, Gengar, Sableye, Dusclops...etc..?


----------



## Fanghorn

They ment that theres a new skin for it.


----------



## Justin

No.

Like shiny, mattalic, dark...


----------



## Grawr

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Like shiny, mattalic, dark...


 Ah! Time to look and see what a Ghostly Gengar might look like....

Then again, I can't. Workin' on ??creativegirl??'s sig.   
-_-


----------



## Fanghorn

Hah, just got a Gastly. 

It shure put up quite a fight. >.>

Anyone want it?


----------



## Justin

ME!

Metallic Numel


----------



## Fanghorn

Hey, It goes to the highest bidder.


----------



## DarthGohan1

They were actually released yesterday... I saw people had them up for trade on the forums...  they're super rare atm.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?


 Lucky! I say it is, ghostly is awesome.


----------



## Furry Sparks

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky! I say it is, ghostly is awesome.
Click to expand...

 So far its awesome, I like how it scares things


----------



## Spazzums

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky! I say it is, ghostly is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far its awesome, I like how it scares things
Click to expand...

 So.. it intimidates things?


----------



## Furry Sparks

*****ums said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky! I say it is, ghostly is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far its awesome, I like how it scares things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.. it intimidates things?
Click to expand...

 When its fighting, the enemy is sometimes scared and won't attack. Its really useful at times...


----------



## DarthGohan1

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?


 Awesome!

I really wanna get a ghostly!


----------



## Furry Sparks

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I really wanna get a ghostly!
Click to expand...

 I just wish I got a pokemon I like more ghostly... oh well


----------



## DarthGohan1

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Ghostly Heracross... is ghostly rare?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I really wanna get a ghostly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish I got a pokemon I like more ghostly... oh well
Click to expand...

 I'll trade you one of my special pokemon...


----------



## Spazzums

My Swampert is level 100!! Woo!


----------



## Tennis=Life

ZF you got a ghostly already?! Omg, I want one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I just joined. It seem cool so far! :lol:  My name is Tom_Potter there.


----------



## Spazzums

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> I just joined. It seem cool so far! :lol:  My name is Tom_Potter there.


 Okay.

I see that you've started out with a Pichu. Once you get a Pikachu, and if you like it more than a Raichu, keep it as a Pikachu. Pikachu and Raichu have the same moves so there's no reason to evolve it. Unless you like Raichu more


----------



## Tennis=Life

I added Tom, but I couldn't add Fang, odd, or SL.  I know Odd's and Fang's scren names but they didn't pop up and I don't know SL's.


I GOT A GHOSTLY TORKOAL!!!!!! WHOOOO


----------



## Spazzums

Darn it. >_< I was about to beat Gary when my connection was lost.

* Oh, that's because they have to be online for you to look them up.


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Darn it. >_< I was about to beat Gary when my connection was lost.
> 
> * Oh, that's because they have to be online for you to look them up.


 I beat Gary earlier .  I've beaten 8 in Kanto, 7 in Johto and 7 in Hoenn . I'm so happy, I just caught Ghostly Torkoal :yes:


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. >_< I was about to beat Gary when my connection was lost.
> 
> * Oh, that's because they have to be online for you to look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Gary earlier .  I've beaten 8 in Kanto, 7 in Johto and 7 in Hoenn . I'm so happy, I just caught Ghostly Torkoal :yes:
Click to expand...

 Lucky. >_< I've been training all day long, but no sign of any Ghostlies.


----------



## Tennis=Life

*****ums said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. >_< I was about to beat Gary when my connection was lost.
> 
> * Oh, that's because they have to be online for you to look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Gary earlier .  I've beaten 8 in Kanto, 7 in Johto and 7 in Hoenn . I'm so happy, I just caught Ghostly Torkoal :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky. >_< I've been training all day long, but no sign of any Ghostlies.
Click to expand...

 I've been looking a little for Ghostly, and I got one .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. >_< I was about to beat Gary when my connection was lost.
> 
> * Oh, that's because they have to be online for you to look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Gary earlier .  I've beaten 8 in Kanto, 7 in Johto and 7 in Hoenn . I'm so happy, I just caught Ghostly Torkoal :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky. >_< I've been training all day long, but no sign of any Ghostlies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been looking a little for Ghostly, and I got one .
Click to expand...

 Yeah.. maybe I should take a break and randomly search for 1. Then again, anything could pop-up and I could catch it. Heh, for all I know it could be a Celebi.


----------



## Tennis=Life

You need to beat all the gyms and elite four to unlock legendaries .


----------



## Spazzums

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> You need to beat all the gyms and elite four to unlock legendaries .


Erm.. then Nvm. =D

I found a Ghostly Oddish.


----------



## Fanghorn

Wow, your all so lucky with the Ghosties.


----------



## dragonflamez

I want a Bagon


----------



## Spazzums

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I want a Bagon


 I have a Bagon. I'll trade 1 to you for something.


----------



## dragonflamez

*****ums said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Bagon
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Bagon. I'll trade 1 to you for something.
Click to expand...

 Togepi?


----------



## Spazzums

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Bagon
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Bagon. I'll trade 1 to you for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Togepi?
Click to expand...

Uh.. Hmm. Hold on.

What's your name of PKMN Crater? I can't find you >_<


----------



## dragonflamez

dragonzflamez.

I have you added, by the way.


----------



## Spazzums

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> dragonzflamez.
> 
> I have you added, by the way.


Alright, I didn't see the 'z' in the middle. >_< That's probably why I couldn't find you.

Oh! Awesome! I caught a Snorlax!

I still can't find you. Grrness.


----------



## dragonflamez

Lolz, I didnt offer it for trade yet.


----------



## Spazzums

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Lolz, I didnt offer it for trade yet.


 Well, I just want to add you to my friend list. I've been trying to for a while and you won't pop up.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Mmkay... so I have:
Torchic (I forgot the lvl)
Rhyhorn 15
Chicorita 9
Charmelion 18
Lapras 15
Ghostly heracross 14?
Duskul 16

And like, where/how should I train?


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Mmkay... so I have:
> Torchic
> Rhyhorn
> Chicorita
> Charmelion
> Lapras
> Ghostly heracross
> Duskul
> 
> And like, where/how should I train?


 Fight random trainers. That's what I do.


----------



## dragonflamez

Well, its offered.


----------



## Spazzums

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well, its offered.


 Sorry it took me so long, I was afk.


----------



## DarthGohan1




----------



## Tennis=Life

Whoo! I beat Clair and now Wallace so I have every single badge.  And now I have to train all my guys to level 100 to have a chance vs both of the Elite 4's.


----------



## SL92

Could you please make a clickable link for when I go there with my Wii browser?


----------



## DarthGohan1

pokemon crater clickable link


----------



## DarthGohan1

I just traded a Shiny Surskit for a Metallic Bulbasaur.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Caught a Ghostly Poliwag! Yay!


----------



## Tennis=Life

Has anyone beaten anyone in the 2 Elite 4's yet? I've beat all the gym leaders but I have no chance against them.

Whoo I just caught a Ghostly Remoraid!


----------



## DarthGohan1

I've beaten the whole first Elite 4.


----------



## DSFAN121

I just joined, and I'm DSFAN121.


----------



## DSFAN121

I <3 Pokemon Crater!


----------



## Tennis=Life

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I <3 Pokemon Crater!


 Me too .


----------



## SMRPG1

I've beaten all of the two Elite 4s. I have like 7 level 100s.


----------



## Grawr

SMRPG1 said:
			
		

> I've beaten all of the two Elite 4s. I have like 7 level 100s.


 Pffft. I'm givin up on this. M' highest level is still like twenty something. <_<


----------



## DarthGohan1

I have 2 legendaries now - Raikou and Latias!

And I've caught like 3 shinies and a metallic in the past half hour!

Also, check out my thread there with Pokemon I'm giving away:
right here... free pokemon!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Here are all my special Pokemon:

Level 100: Charizard, Sableye
Legendaries: Raikou, Latias
Dark: Meditite, Unown K
Ghostly: Poliwag, Ralts, Shroomish
Metallic: Bulbasaur, Ditto, Heracross, Meowth, Shuckle, Stantler, Zigzagoon
Shiny: Diglett, Eevee, Golduck, Dunsparce, Meditite, Tropius, Shiftry, Unown Y


----------



## SMRPG1

I've been playing the game since the summer. It took me a week to get level 100s. I have like 7 legendaries as well.


----------



## ac1983fan

man, I have to level up my pokemon.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Last night I beat the 2 Elite 4's.  Found Deoxys, Dratinilic, Lugia, and 2 other Deoxy's but you can only battle/catch 1.  So I'm kind of mad because it could've been any other legendary and I would've been happy.


----------



## DarthGohan1

There's a new interface to it...


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Last night I beat the 2 Elite 4's.  Found Deoxys, Dratinilic, Lugia, and 2 other Deoxy's but you can only battle/catch 1.  So I'm kind of mad because it could've been any other legendary and I would've been happy.


 What the heck is Dratinilic?!?!


----------



## Spazzums

PKMNCrater seems just like Animal Crossing.. You are hooked on to it for a week and another month passes, then you start playing again. I haven't seen this topic come up for about a month.. :wacko:


----------



## DarthGohan1

*****ums said:
			
		

> PKMNCrater seems just like Animal Crossing.. You are hooked on to it for a week and another month passes, then you start playing again. I haven't seen this topic come up for about a month.. :wacko:


 I just revisited real quick yesterday and they made some big changes.  o.0


----------



## Joseph

It's cool! But really slow on my PC...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Joseph said:
			
		

> It's cool! But really slow on my PC...


 its possibly the slowest site ive ever been to.


----------



## Joseph

No its being stupid and freezing on me.


----------



## Justin

In celebration of P/D I'm playing this game again; cmon everyone, start playing it again.


----------



## UltraByte

@_@ Talk about a major bump... You should have just made a new thread.

Meh, I'll make a new account.


----------



## Justin

Lawl; I wasn't too sure weather to or not...


----------



## UltraByte

I re-registered...

Ultra.Byte


----------

